# Kayak Harbor tactics for steelhead



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I have a few questions possibly I can get help from on here. I have been out on my kayak 3 times now for steelhead. 2 times I caught smallmouth bass by accident trolling a Blue Fox spinner. This last time (tuesday)I was trolling silver little Cleos. I also tried trolling blue and silver Little cleo's. I was in the Harbor yesterday from 6:30 am until 2:30pm. I am really getting frustrated. I am in the harbor in Fairport and have now witnessed guys catching steelhead and they are standing shoulder to shoulder. There were 18 caught Tuesday morning. If I am anchored with my kayak where would be the best place to fish in the harbor with jig and maggot? I don't want to intrude close to the breakwall because that only pisses the guys off and they try casting lures at you. I'm noticing that the steelhead come up around the walls after the bait fish. I tried alongside the wall by the HTP marina after no one was fishing there any longer, as I believe they kick people out of there once workers get there. I also tried further east of HTP where there are rocks and an old breakwall where my father had told me years ago they would fish at. I didn't have any luck there either. I'm really getting frustrated as the only fish I have had on has been the one I lost on the wall. I just really want to land one from my kayak and 3 trips now haven't produced a fish. If anyone has any tactics or a certain place in the harbor that I could set up on for them please let me know. PM if you feel like it and you might not want to post it publicly. Thanks for any help.

Also should I try somewhere else like Conneaut Harbor or Ashtabula? If I have more of a chance to land them there I will make the drive.


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Jig and maggot has been hot at fairport harbor. Was throwing cleos and blue fox spinners today at fairport and didn't even get a hit, while everyone else around me did. They come close to shore in pods, then move back out. Rinse and repeat, all morning was like that. The breakwall going out to the lighthouse is supposed to be productive, and not many people. Mudline didn't seem to really hit that wall either. 

How that helps. Think I saw you out there today. I'll be there around 6am tomorrow


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

The crowds are awful though. Not many considerate people


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

iggyfly said:


> The crowds are awful though. Not many considerate people


Thank iggyfly. I'll be out there tomorrow morning as well. I will try anchoring and jig and maggot again. You're right about the crowds. What I love about fishing is the peacefulness it brings, but the pier is definitely a clown and circus show. You get all kinds and I imagine for some it can be entertaining, after so many hours for me personally I knew I wouldn't be fishing it again.


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

You could try fishing a spawn bag or a minnow near the bottom with a 3 way rig. Mainline to 3-way swivel, about 6 inches to a foot of 6 lb going down to a 1 oz (or whatever it takes to get down) weight. Then a regular length 8lb leader to your hook (if you snag you only lose the lead). I've used mono as the bait leader because it floats up off the bottom better. Or floater balls in your spawn sac. Let it sit while you cast a spoon or plug and you'll see the line moving when you get a grab.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thinking about it they should make a movie about a group of people who pier fish. It would be a great comedy!


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

lowhole4trowt said:


> You could try fishing a spawn bag or a minnow near the bottom with a 3 way rig. Mainline to 3-way swivel, about 6 inches to a foot of 6 lb going down to a 1 oz (or whatever it takes to get down) weight. Then a regular length 8lb leader to your hook (if you snag you only lose the lead). I've used mono as the bait leader because it floats up off the bottom better. Or floater balls in your spawn sac. Let it sit while you cast a spoon or plug and you'll see the line moving when you get a grab.


I never tried that before I might give that a go. Thanks.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Try a flicker shad


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

How did you troll spoons? Just straight spoon or what? Divers? Weight?


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Using Minn kota 30 thrust on kayak on usually level 2-3. It goes to 5 but I felt that maybe too fast. Spoons just straight on spiderwire and fire line. 2/5 and 2/3 ounce little Cleo's. I did have a hit past htp on the lighter spoon and trolling may have been faster as I was going with a strong west wind and current.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

And they will run deeper on the braid


----------



## bighomied (Dec 17, 2008)

Anyone going out there this evening 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Hoping to be out trolling tomorrow morn early.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I just left and was skunked ...had a small mouth bass on but lost it


----------



## Archer4life (Apr 16, 2013)

Was out at the lighthouse at daybreak today. Fished for about 45 minutes despite my better judgement. When I got there I knew the water wasn't right. No enough viz. Very few people. Did not see a fish hooked.


----------

